# Shot glass sizes



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm experimenting with my first espresso machine and got a bit confused with what to use to calibrate my grind.

I'm using a bottomless portafilter with a lined shot glass. I understand a double shot should be 2oz however this would brim my 2oz glass which is not ideal.

Do I just need larger glass with a 2oz line or am I incorrect in my assumptions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd be tempted to get a set of scales and an espresso cup (usually 3-4 oz)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Glenn, measuring shots by weight is better than by volume. Ball park my shots vary volume wise between 1oz-1.6oz volume wise for the same extraction ratio depending on the bean.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm weighing my coffee then transferring to the portafilter, then using the shot glass to time how long it takes to get 2oz. I usually see people using 2 glasses but its a bit difficult with a bottomless pf.

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Weigh the output as well. Do you have enough clearance to place the scales on your drip tray with a cup on top?

If so then extract to a certain weight rather than by sight in a shot glass.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As a general guide the ideal weight of the extracted shot needs to be 1.6 times that of the dose weight. E.g. 16g dose should produce approx 25.5g of shot by weight in 25 secs. Hope that makes sense.

I wasn't convince to begin with, then started doing it and my shots improved dramatically.


----------

